

Chicago introduces 9% tax on cloud services (on AWS, Netflix etc.) - achille
http://www.reedsmith.com/The-City-of-Chicago-Moves-Aggressively-to-Tax-The-Cloud-06-17-2015/

======
paulhauggis
Chicago has some of the highest city taxes in the US. I'm not surprised.

